# Mag C Battery Sleeves?



## mrartillery (Apr 9, 2010)

Does anyone on here still make/sell the 18650 battery sleeves for a 2 C Mag similar to these that Download used to have? I know Brite Lumens has these in what appears to be rubber but I would prefer delrin or equivalent.


----------



## SmurfTacular (Apr 11, 2010)

Why delrin? I thought delrin was used specifically as a high friction resistant plastic. Whats wrong with rubber or a rolled up piece of paper :laughing:


----------



## Norm (Apr 11, 2010)

Check out here.
Norm


----------



## mrartillery (Apr 12, 2010)

Norm said:


> Check out here.
> Norm



Those were the ones I was considering, may go with that if I don't find anything else.


----------



## Rothrandir (Apr 13, 2010)

The only C battery sleeves I have are titanium...


----------



## QtrHorse (Apr 14, 2010)

I believe Brite Lumens are PVC, they are not rubber.


----------



## mrartillery (Apr 16, 2010)

DarkZero hooked me up. Thanks


----------



## LightJunk (Apr 16, 2010)

QtrHorse said:


> I believe Brite Lumens are PVC, they are not rubber.



Yup. They are not rubber. I have one. Fits the 18650 nicely


----------



## darkzero (Apr 18, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> DarkZero hooked me up. Thanks


 
No problemo. The least I can do for the trade we made.

Here you go.

Measures 1.027" in diamater & 3.900" long.

(excuse the dust )


----------



## Mettee (Apr 18, 2010)

curious what material you used for that. I just fount 1.5 inch solid black PVC rod 5 feet for $20.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 18, 2010)

Mettee said:


> curious what material you used for that. I just fount 1.5 inch solid black PVC rod 5 feet for $20.


 
That one is PVC.


----------



## mrartillery (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks good Darkzero, paypal is headed your way. :thumbsup:


----------



## SmurfTacular (Apr 19, 2010)

What about a sleeve that holds 5 26650 cells (C battery) inside a 4D maglite?


----------



## mrartillery (Apr 19, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> What about a sleeve that holds 5 26650 cells (C battery) inside a 4D maglite?



Simple answer (and solution) 1 inch PVC pipe.


----------



## Mettee (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah it works great. take a battery to the hardware store and you will find what you need. the one that fits the battery will fit inside the mag body.


----------



## SmurfTacular (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks. Sounds easy enough. I thought that there where special tube for some reason.


----------



## mrartillery (Apr 19, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> Thanks. Sounds easy enough. I thought that there where special tube for some reason.



Best way I've found to do it is cut the piece to length and then cut it in half (longways) being that the batteries are much to tight to fit inside the tube without boring the inside of the pipe out. Once cut in half the batteries will fit inside the pipe nice and snug, this will also provide you with no rattling once inside the tube as well.


----------



## SmurfTacular (Apr 19, 2010)

Great advice; thanks.


----------

